# Whom of you cries??



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alright, fess up!!! Which of you guys cry? I mean cry about little things most of your friends would ridicule you for? Something like.. watching a romantic movie, relationships, life, books, sunsets, flowers blooming, watching births on Animal Planet, or even if you have thrills of making yourself cry just for the hell of it to get attention.

Oh, and dont worry... we wont offend you or blackmail you for it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when lahot tell me he has to get off aim...cause his mom is screaming at him that she need to use the phone...damn dial up...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I only cry for the important things, like when my food isnt on the table on time, or my beer is warm!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i cant rememver the last time i cried


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

only when i am depressed


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

when i dont get my way


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i cried today at my granmas funeral


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

the last time i cried was when i was about 12... im 19 now, but the last time i cried was when i realized everything is in balance, the world follows a perfect equilibrium. ya i know its sad when family/friends die and of course im sad... but crying isnt a real... emotion... its like a motor response like hitting the lower knee cap with a quick jab... if anything its an accidental response like a flaw in our bodys...

i do cry when i get stuff in my eyes, but its not crying... its water cleaning the outer tissue....

im not against crying... but its not really... understandable... when i was younger i would cry when my mom did though!

now that i think about it, i might cry if my mom did, i love her


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crying is for the weak.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> crying is for the weak.


 wow... tough crowd frequents this site...

I don't cry over anything physical, I've damn near chopped my finger off at work and only cursed a plathora of profanities towards the car I was working on. But I'll admit, those damn chick flicks that girls drag you to, and then during the tear jerker of a scene they look over at you... I have to think about my popcorn and coke to not start tearing up... damn movies. I've never cried at a funeral, I see it as something that happens and it doesn't really phase me. If I woke up tomorrow morning and found my piraya dead I would cry like a school girl with a scraped knee.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I cry only when I get really pissed off [which has only been about four times in my life] about something and know theres nothing I can do about the situation, when someone Im really close to passes away, or when I stub my toe really hard


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I cry. The real weak people are the ones who are so weak, they have to say people who cry are weak.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

once a month, i buy two coffees and two donuts, go to my uncles grave, put one coffee and one donut next to his stone, pull my hoodie over my head, sit down and ball my eyes out. he was really close to me, and conciderd me his son.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

slylie said:


> once a month, i buy two coffees and two donuts, go to my uncles grave, put one coffee and one donut next to his stone, pull my hoodie over my head, sit down and ball my eyes out. he was really close to me, and conciderd me his son.


 if i had an uncle like that i would cry too man


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > once a month, i buy two coffees and two donuts, go to my uncles grave, put one coffee and one donut next to his stone, pull my hoodie over my head, sit down and ball my eyes out. he was really close to me, and conciderd me his son.
> ...












......hold me....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lets see...

1. I cried during the Lion King, when Simba's dad died
2. I was all teary-eyed during We Were Soldiers
3. I was all teary-eyed during Passion
4. I was all teary-eyed during Armaggeddeon
5. I cried like a bitch, when one of my best friends; sisters boyfriend died
6. I cried like a bitch when i broke up with an ex
7. I cried during Bambi
8. I got all teary-eyed when i had to leave my current girlfriend to come over here

...I'm a cry-er when i have to be, other than that i tough it out


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> 4. I was all teary-eyed during Armaggeddeon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> when lahot tell me he has to get off aim...cause his mom is screaming at him that she need to use the phone...damn dial up...


 Liar you cry when Lahot forgets to bring the lube.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I cried today over a suicide death of a friend. First time in 4 years that I have. This thread caught my eye. Kind of like an omen.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I cry when i dont get none for awhile but lucky im married


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I cry. The real weak people are the ones who are so weak, they have to say people who cry are weak.


 wow, arent we witty?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> once a month, i buy two coffees and two donuts, go to my uncles grave, put one coffee and one donut next to his stone, pull my hoodie over my head, sit down and ball my eyes out. he was really close to me, and conciderd me his son.


 Awwwww....how sweet...


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> 1. I cried during the Lion King, when Simba's dad died


 Whew, I'm glad I'm not the only guy who tears up on disney flicks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My grandfather has Parkinson Disease and Diabetes. He has faught them for over 24 years. He was a huge outdoors man, would hunt the forests of montana with his bow and a back pack for months at a time. He owned his own gym and was in unmatched shape. I remember him holding a 50lb sledge hammer in 1 hand,strait up in the air, and just by bending his wrist he would touch the hammer head to his nose. Now he weighs under 70lbs. Just a shadow of who he used to be. He is one of the strongest men I will ever have the privliage of knowing. It s near impossible for him to eat now, he can hardly swallow water. The Dr.'s told him he had 2 weeks to live if he did not have a stomach tube placed. He refused it. I immedetly traveled home to see him. He told me he refused the tube but has not given up. I spent a very immotional 5 hours with him. I cried when he told me how proud of me he is. I try so hard make him proud and he would never ask me too. Its hard to describe how much this man loves. I love him soo much. He's such a good man and an even better grandpa. I am soo lucky to have him in my life. 
It's been over a month since the doctors said he wouldnt be with us more than two weeks and hes still kicking ass. He has gained weight and hasnt had a seizure in a while. I cant wait to see him again this May.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I cry when i am in pain or a relative dies. and ive cried twice when watching movie, 1st time was The Lion King(hey i was only like 7 then) and the 2nd time i cried was when i saw Titanic.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Drew said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I cry. The real weak people are the ones who are so weak, they have to say people who cry are weak.
> ...


 HAHAHA....you're an ass.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 now your gonna make him cry, stop it guys, stop it, i dont know if i can handel it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

slylie said:


> once a month, i buy two coffees and two donuts, go to my uncles grave, put one coffee and one donut next to his stone, pull my hoodie over my head, sit down and ball my eyes out. he was really close to me, and conciderd me his son.


 Damn thats sad


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

'I don't Cry..... I just go to the Gym!"

Ben Stiller


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I cry. The real weak people are the ones who are so weak, they have to say people who cry are weak.


 nice words...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

If it is something I feel very strongly about, then I will cry. This may involve sadness, anger, joy, or fullfillment. I must admit that I am very reserved and have a tendency to rationalize my emotions, so no one ever sees me cry, but on the rare occassion I will sneak away and let a tear or two shed. I bet i'll get teary at my wedding (which isn't for a while) or when I have a child (not going to for a while).

Joe


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 exactly what im talking about.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mechanic_joe said:


> > 1. I cried during the Lion King, when Simba's dad died
> 
> 
> Whew, I'm glad I'm not the only guy who tears up on disney flicks :laugh:


 hey hey! On the outside, i may appear to be a pissed-off grunt who'll shoot anything that tempts him to shoot, but i too have a soft interior...i cry during true sad-emotional moments, but i make it look like i dont









....hey, dont knock the movie Armaggeddeon. Don't tell me you didn't get all teary-eyed when Liv Tyler got to see her dad for one last moment on a TV screen, especially with all that emotional orchestral music going on in the background...if you didn't then you're obviously bullshitting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Every morning when my alarm clock goes off I cry out in despair and anger because I know my life is hopeless and I'm going to be shoveling powder in a chewing gum factory the rest of my life!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I only cry when I got something in my eye...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cry when i get really really mad. I also cry when I have girlfriend issues.


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

I will tell you what movie got me was A Walk to Remember.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

beaches.

.... i mean when the salty water gets in your eyes... nnot the movie.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pamonster said:


> My grandfather has Parkinson Disease and Diabetes. He has faught them for over 24 years. He was a huge outdoors man, would hunt the forests of montana with his bow and a back pack for months at a time. He owned his own gym and was in unmatched shape. I remember him holding a 50lb sledge hammer in 1 hand,strait up in the air, and just by bending his wrist he would touch the hammer head to his nose. Now he weighs under 70lbs. Just a shadow of who he used to be. He is one of the strongest men I will ever have the privliage of knowing. It s near impossible for him to eat now, he can hardly swallow water. The Dr.'s told him he had 2 weeks to live if he did not have a stomach tube placed. He refused it. I immedetly traveled home to see him. He told me he refused the tube but has not given up. I spent a very immotional 5 hours with him. I cried when he told me how proud of me he is. I try so hard make him proud and he would never ask me too. Its hard to describe how much this man loves. I love him soo much. He's such a good man and an even better grandpa. I am soo lucky to have him in my life.
> It's been over a month since the doctors said he wouldnt be with us more than two weeks and hes still kicking ass. He has gained weight and hasnt had a seizure in a while. I cant wait to see him again this May.


 When my grandfather died I lost it completely for a long time.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

last time i cried i was 15 or 16 and just felt like feeling sorry for myself so i had a good face-in-pillow bawling session over that. Was just sorta feeling depressed at the time, over nothing in particular.

some sentimental scenes in movies can make me swallow hard, but I've never cried over them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Me.. Im not the one to cry. Not relationships, breakups, funerals, wedding, or even pain. But, I do carry a bag of onions just in case I do need to cry to pretend and show some emotion.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> When my grandfather died I lost it completely for a long time.


Yes, about 3 years ago I lost my grandfather who was fighting emphizema. I would visit him as often as I could in the hospital and couldn't stand seeing him just laying there, looking helpless with tubes all over. He passed away and I completely lost it. He raised my brother and I like his own sons to make up for all the lost time between him and my dad. The hardest part for me was when they were lowering the casket into the ground, it's a feeling I don't ever want to go through again.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Me.. Im not the one to cry. Not relationships, breakups, funerals, wedding, or even pain. But, I do carry a bag of onions just in case I do need to cry to pretend and show some emotion.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

garybusey said:


> 'I don't Cry..... I just go to the Gym!"
> 
> Ben Stiller


 actually the correct quote is

"i dont cry... i work out"

i very rarely cry.. but i let lots of things build up and then it comes out for a few minutes then stops for a year or five or what ever.. last time was when i broke up with my ex girlfirend a few months ago.. still hurts sometimes f--king bitch..

everynow and then movies get me close to tearin though, and not the ones youd expect, like old school i almost cried when blue died, and elf i almost cried when they had to belive in santa to make the sliegh fly, that was a touching moment..

but like when other ish happens i dont cry, one of my dogs had a art attack and died, my parents were all upset and i couldnt cry, i tried and couldnt..


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Me.. Im not the one to cry. Not relationships, breakups, funerals, wedding, or even pain. But, I do carry a bag of onions just in case I do need to cry to pretend and show some emotion.


 Yep he shure doesnt cry when a love one dies.... or @ weddings,







but he's such a *cry baby *when he gets a paper cut on his finger that he trys to shed ...... i'll never hear the end of his whining till he crys himself to sleep....


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I







all the time. Its supposed to be good for you! There's no shame in it at all.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

The only time I cry is when I finally realize that I have no honor. These days that fact has proven to be true every day.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i dont cry tears i cry blood









i cried when i watched the movie benjy that was great and i think i cried when my pet rabbit died but that was long ago

i think i'd cry if my p's died...well you guys come to the funeral?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Drew said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 You are....the...talking about......


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 riiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

my most memorable moment that i cried during was my graduation ceremony from bootcamp at MCRD Parris Island. it was when my senior drill instructor, SSgt Kilroy presented me the Eagle, Globe and Anchor. i stood there at the position of attention and clenched the emblem in my fist and let the tears roll down my face. i can honestly say, that i dont think you could fine one Marine graduate who didn't shed a tear.........that was and IS the only time i've shed a tear in public, especially in front of a man with authority.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i usually shed a tear when i see loved ones in pain but never cried for myself personally since i was a kid... last time i cried was when my newborn son was sick..


----------

